

DirectX 11 Tutorials - closure
http://www.directxtutorial.com/Tutorial11/tutorials.aspx

======
fbcocq
HRESULT D3DX11CompileFromFile( LPCTSTR pSrcFile, D3D10_SHADER_MACRO _pDefines,
LPD3D10INCLUDE pInclude, LPCSTR pFunctionName, LPCSTR pProfile, UINT Flags1,
UINT Flags2, ID3DX11ThreadPump_ pPump, ID3D10Blob __ppShader, ID3D10Blob
__ppErrorMsgs, HRESULT *pHResult);

Eleven arguments, Microsoft. Please find somebody sane to write your APIs.

------
iwwr
_Would you like to have DirectXTutorial Premium Membership?

Sign Up Now! ($35.00) One-Time Payment_

~~~
closure
Agh, I hadn't gotten that far, but the first couple seemed interesting (if not
terribly detailed). Sorry for posting.

Unfortunately Microsoft's documentation is horrible, and the books I've
skimmed on DX likewise (they are all light on shader code and heavy on "so you
wanna make a game?" content).

